# الأقسام العامة > المجلس العام >  مواقف من حياة الرسول

## الاميرة نوف

الحمد لله، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله، وعلى آله وصَحبه ومَن والاه.

اللهم علِّمنا ما ينفعنا، وانفعنا بما علَّمتنا، والحمد لله على كل حال.

• الإشارة إلى أهمية الاقتداء بنبينا محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم.

المواقف:
• وموقفه مع جابر والجمل أعيا (البخاري).

صحيح البخاري ج2/ص739:
عن جابر بن عبدالله - رضي الله عنهما - قال: كنت مع النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - في غَزاة، فأبطأ بي جملي وأعيا، فأتى عليّ النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال جابر: فقلت: نعم، قال: ما شأنُك، قلت: أبطأ علي جملي وأعيا، فتخلَّفت، فنزل يَحْجُنه بمِحْجنه، ثم قال: اركب، فركِبت، فلقد رأيته أَكُفُّه عن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قال: تزوجَت؟ قلت: نعم، قال: بِكرًا أم ثيِّبًا، قلت: بل ثيبًا، قال: أفلا جارية تُلاعبها وتلاعبك؟ قلت: إن لي أخوات فأحْببتُ أن أتزوج امرأة تَجمعهن وتُمشطهنَّ، وتقوم عليهن، قال: أما إنك قادم، فإذا قدِمت، فالكيس الكيس، ثم قال: أتبيع جَملك؟ قلت: نعم، فاشتراه مني بأُوقية، ثم قدِم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قبلي وقدِمت بالغداة، فجئنا إلى المسجد، فوجدته على باب المسجد، قال: آلآن قدِمتَ؟ قلت: نعم، قال: فدع جملك، فادخُل، فصلِّ ركعتين، فدخلت فصليتُ، فأمر بلالاً أن يَزِنَ لي أُوقية، فوزن لي بلال، فأرجح في الميزان، فانطلقت حتى وَلَّيت، فقال: ادعُ لي جابرًا، قلت: الآن يَرُد عليّ الجمل، ولم يكن شيء أبغضَ إليّ منه، قال: خُذ جمَلك ولك ثمنه.

الدعاء للأخ المسلم بظهر الغيب:
صحيح مسلم ج4/ص2094:
صفوان وهو ابن عبدالله بن صفوان، وكانت تحته الدرداء، قال: قدِمت الشام، فأتيت أبا الدرداء في منزله، فلم أجده، ووجدتُ أم الدرداء، فقالت: أتريد الحج العام؟ فقلت: نعم، قالت: فادع الله لنا بخيرٍ؛ فإن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - كان يقول: (دعوة المرء المسلم لأخيه بظهر الغيب مستجابة، عند رأسه مَلكٌ موكَّل، كلما دعا لأخيه بخير، قال الملك الموكَّل به: آمين، ولك بمثل، قال: فخرَجت إلى السوق، فلقيتُ أبا الدرداء، فقال لي: مثل ذلك يرويه عن النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم.
• علي وفاطمة (البخاري).

صحيح البخاري ج3/ص1133:
حدثنا عليٌّ أن فاطمة - عليها السلام - اشتكت ما تلقى من الرَّحى مما تَطحن، فبلغها أن رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - أتى بسْبي، فأتته تسأله خادمًا، فلم توافقه، فذكرت لعائشةَ، فجاء النبي - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فذكرت ذلك عائشة له، فأتانا وقد دخلنا مضاجعنا، فذهبنا لنقوم، فقال: على مكانكما، حتى وجدت برد قدَميه على صدري، فقال: ألا أَدلكما على خيرٍ مما سألتماه إذا أخذتُما مضاجعكما، فكبِّرا الله أربعًا وثلاثين، واحمَدا ثلاثًا وثلاثين، وسبِّحا ثلاثًا وثلاثين؛ فإن ذلك خيرٌ لكما مما سألتماه).
موعد امتحانات الثانوية العامة 2017 موعد عيد الاضحى 2017 موعد شم النسيم 2017 موعد يوم الام 2017 موعد عيد الفطر 2017 موعد عيد الحب 2017 موعد شهر رمضان 2017 موعد الاجازات الرسمية في مصر لعام 2017 
- قصة التمر مع أبي هريرة - (البيهقي في شُعب الإيمان) - عن أبي هريرة، قال: خرَجت من بيتي يومًا، ما أخرجني إلا الجوع، فجئت المسجد، فوجدتُ نفرًا من أصحاب رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقالوا: ما أخرجك هذه الساعة؟ فقلت: أخرجني الجوع، قالوا: ونحن ما أخرجنا إلا الجوع، فقُمنا فدخلنا على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - فقال: ما أخرجكم هذه الساعة؟ قلنا: أخرَجنا الجوع، فدعا بطبقٍ فيه تمر، فأعطى كل رجل تمرتين، فقال: كلوا هاتين التمرتين، واشربوا عليه من الماء؛ فإنهما سيَجزيانكم يومكم هذا، قال أبو هريرة: فأكلت تمرة، وخبَّأت تمرة في حجري، فرآني لَمَّا رفعت التمرة، فسألني، فقلت: رفَعتها لأمي، قال: كُلها؛ فإنا سنُعطيك لها تمرتين.

• أتأذن لي أن أعطي الأشياخ: البخاري عن سهل بن سعد - رضي الله عنه.

• خدمة أنس.

• ما حجبني في صحيح مسلم عن جرير بن عبدالله.

• الأعرابي الذي جبَذه - صحيح البخاري - عن أنس بن مالك قال: ثم كنت أمشي مع رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وعليه بُرد نجراني غليظ الحاشية، فأدركه أعرابي، فجبَذه بردائه جَبذة شديدة، حتى نظرت إلى صفحة عاتق رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - قد أثَّرت بها حاشية البُرد من شدة جبْذته، ثم قال: يا محمد، مُر لي من مال الله الذي عندك، فالتفت إليه رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - ثم ضحك، ثم أمر له بعطاء.
• عمر والحصير (البخاري).

صحيح البخاري ج4/ص1867:
فقلت له: قُل هذا عمر بن الخطاب، فأذِن لي، قال عمر: فقصَصت على رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - هذا الحديث، فلما بلغت حديث أم سلَمةَ، تبسَّم رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم - وإنه لعلي حصير ما بينه وبينه شيء، وتحت رأسه وسادة من أَدَمٍ، حَشوها ليف، وإن عند رجليه قَرَظًا مَصبوبًا، وعند رأسه أُهُبًا مُعلقة، فرأيت أثر الحصير في جنبه، فبكيت، فقال: ما يُبكيك؟ فقلت: يا رسول الله، إن كسرى وقيصر فيما هما فيه، وأنت رسول الله، فقال: أما ترضى أن تكون لهم الدنيا ولنا الآخرة.

شفَقته على عبدالله بن عمر بن العاص؛ (سنن ابن ماجه):
(ما ورد في سنن ابن ماجه بسند صحيح عن عبدالله بن عمرو، قال: جمعت القرآن، فقرأته كله في ليلة، فقال رسول الله - صلى الله عليه وسلم -: إني أخشى أن يطول عليك الزمان، وأن تَمَلَّ، فاقرأه في شهر، فقلت: دعني أستمتع من قوَّتي وشبابي، قال: فاقرأه في عشرة، قلت: دعني أستمتع من قوتي وشبابي، قال: فاقرأه في سبعٍ، قلت: دعني أستمتع من قوتي وشبابي، فأبى).




المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

البقاء لذاتي المؤمنة 
مساعدة جمعيات و مؤسسات خيرية 
معلومات عن شركات الاثاث لنقل الاسر و... 
بغيت اعرف معلومه عن عابلة آل علي الكرام . 
ما هي شد البطن؟ 
اعطوني نصيحتكم بنات 
العذاب بعد عمليه تحويل المسار المصغر افيدوني 
في الكويت 200 مليون دينار وَفْرٌ بـ«العلاج... 
برنامج صيدلية مجانى وكامل 
تحذير من شركة تمريض منزلي

----------

